# Aku(Samurai Jack) vs. Him(power puff girls)



## WILD CARD (Dec 7, 2007)

Aku

vs.


Him

A super powerful and immortal devil-like creature. Considered to be so evil that his real name "can never be said." He is the ultimate embodiment of pure evil, and talks in a chilling voice that echoes at all times as if in a cave.

Some of his powers:
-He is able to resurrect and improve The Rowdyruff Boys the counterparts of the powerpuff girls
-He has shown numerous satanic forms, most of which are revealed in hell or apocalyptic situations or realms
-He is capable of mind controlling and strengthening ordinary objects(dolls, pinyata etc.)
-He almost destroyed Earth by hurling it towards the sun.

Who is overall stronger


----------



## Power16 (Dec 7, 2007)

From what was describe of him i would say he would defeat the Aku Jacks fight but not his totality.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 7, 2007)

If a pic is large enough to stretch the page, spoiler tags are your friend.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Dec 7, 2007)

him has better feats, he take this.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 7, 2007)

Can we use the Him from the powderpuff girls anime as well?


----------



## Ax_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Better feats?
Him.

The better character?
Aku.

Why?
Because he isn't a freaking cross-dressing thing that disgusts me.


----------



## Cochise (Dec 7, 2007)

Aku is a demon...Demon>>>>>Cross Dresser


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 7, 2007)

Him was defeated by time travel in one episode.

Aku can time travel.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2007)

powerpuff girls tie with Him ...
Those bitches are superman prime level


----------



## Blix (Dec 7, 2007)

I give it to Aku because of his low tier reality warping.


----------



## Vicious (Dec 7, 2007)

Banhammer said:


> powerpuff girls tie with Him ...
> Those bitches are superman prime level



I dont see how their superman prime level rly.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 7, 2007)

Aku is a pimp. Him is a transvestite streetwalker. Guess who wins.


----------



## Tash (Dec 7, 2007)

Aku tosses him through time, where his evil is law.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 7, 2007)

Banhammer said:


> powerpuff girls tie with Him ...
> Those bitches are superman prime level



Prime? No. Silver-Age? Fuck yes.


----------

